# Where to buy maltese flags or mailbox cover



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

My husband likes the little flags for outside and the magnetic mailbox covers. I would especially like to find the mailbox cover to give him as part of his Christmas. Has anyone bought one? Shure Pet has one but it doesn't show the picture of the maltese breed. Any suggestions on where to purchase something like this would help me mark "something" of my Christmas list.







Other ideas for Christmas presents pertaining to maltese would be helpful too.









Pam and Sassy


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Heya Pam,

Check out this site, they have PAGES and Pages of Maltese THINGS. I have ordered from them before and I LOVE my coasters and I got earrings for my daughter... plus I have several other things from them.

http://www.yourbreedstore.com/Category2197...our_Breed_Store

Can't think of what right now, silly STRESSED out me!
Melanie


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> My husband likes the little flags for outside and the magnetic mailbox covers. I would especially like to find the mailbox cover to give him as part of his Christmas. Has anyone bought one? Shure Pet has one but it doesn't show the picture of the maltese breed. Any suggestions on where to purchase something like this would help me mark "something" of my Christmas list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pam, This is Elmers Flag & Banner in Portland Or. I've gotten things from them before
and they have really nice stuff and can also custom make you a flag or banner or
whatever you want. Maybe you could have them do something with Sassy's pic on it.

http://elmersflag.com/custom.cfm?sid=83853...6I51506856P1359


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh look at you.

That place, wow, I really do not need any of that, but there is so much of it. I just want it all. Except for the earrings.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> Oh look at you.
> 
> That place, wow, I really do not need any of that, but there is so much of it. I just want it all. Except for the earrings.[/B]




Tony, why not the earrings? I think they would mahvelous on you, dahling!!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Mel, Thanks for the link. There really are tons of Maltese items.

Look at this calendar: Maltese Puppies

The dog on the cover looks exactly like Hope. My husband walked by the computer when I was looking at it and wanted to know if I had made a calendar with Hope's photo. Even my daughter saw the resemblance right off. It is very freaky.....


----------



## sammynoorani (Jun 29, 2011)

*Where to get Mailbox Covers*

Hey Pam,

You can also check out this site: Home: Wrapskins

Upload your favorite picture and design your own unique mailbox cover. The Wrapskins site will guide you step-by-step as you create your wrap. In a few days, your Wrapskins wrap will arrive at your doorstep.


----------

